# Anyone been to the MD/DC/VA support group?



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Here is the website:http://www.angelfire.com/md3/socialanxietygroup

I've thought of going and am wondering if anyone else has gone. I know there are some members from this area.

Thanks


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah, I go there just about every meeting. PM me if you want any more information.


----------



## Fight2live (Jun 22, 2008)

I went once but it was in a food court and the lady that runs it wasnt there. So we just talked , which was nice but I was hoping for alittle more since it about 11/2 drive for me . but Im not knocking it the people I met really were very nice and we talked about some good stuff so I should go back, If you would write and let me know how it is going and if there is any structure to it I would appreciate it. Again just to be with others like me was great but with a 3 hour round trip I would love to have somebody there that could help me get closer to reducing the effects caused by SA


----------

